# Fursona



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

---

Name: Kyle
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Canine (Husky/ German Sheppard Mix) 
Height: 5â€™ 10â€
Weight: 194 ib

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Grey and black fur, longhaired. Hair, is either kept short, or is long enough just to cover eyes. Likes to dye hair different colors. 
- Markings: Ears, tip of tail, left front paw, and right back paw are black.
- Eye color: Bi- color. Left is royal blue, Right is brown.
Behavior and Personality: Sociable, though shy at first. Always willing to help someone.

Skills: Cooking, Scientific, Determined
Weaknesses: Frustrated by some tasks, easily distracted sometimes.

Likes: Music, Games, Swimming
Dislikes: Politics, Working

History: Born in Charlotte, NC. Then moved to the outskirts of Phila, PA at one. Lived there ever since. Currently a student.


Clothing/Personal Style: Jeans, Cargo Shorts, Camo, T-Shirts w/ zipper hoodies. Does wear different colored collars depending on mood.
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3395615/

Goal: To become a Biologist
Profession: Student
Birthdate: 11/19/91
Star sign: Scorpio

Favorite food: Cheese steaks
Favorite drink: Green Tea
Favorite location: PA
Favorite weather: Partly Cloudy, light rain.
Favorite color: Purple

Least liked food: Whole Tomatoes
Least liked drink: Coffee
Least liked location: None
Least liked weather: None

Favorite person: 
Least liked person:
Friends:
Relations: None
Enemies:
Significant other:
Orientation: Straight


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

What am I suppose to reply?
"Good fursona"?
Also, would who have the goal to become a biologist? Ah.. To "create" a real furry? Or a sudden interest in animals because of furry? I see no logic in it.
I'd go for chemistry so I could posion our enemies.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

I really didn't think someone would reply to this, it was just posted so I had a reference for my signature. And you guessed right, I hope to turn myself into a real furry one day.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I really didn't think someone would reply to this, it was just posted so I had a reference for my signature. And you guessed right, *I hope to turn myself into a real furry one day.*


Well I am not going to brag about how it's impossible because a person made a thread about it two monthes ago, but have fun - maybe I am wrong and you will success. Don't damage yourself too much.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dont worry I wont.


----------



## Sukizar (Jun 12, 2010)

So are people not suppose to reply? :O Oh well, I just wanted to say that I like the two different breeds you mixed together. You seemed to really make them work together, Great job!


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 13, 2010)

It's possible babe, with cancer- just make the cancer yourself  It takes over the entire body anyway babe, instead of needing an embryo :3
Hope that helped bud give me a call if you're a dog or something. 

cool bio stuff


-ohey you're a forum legend.. you seemed like a new guy


----------

